# "Growing Up"



## Mr. Someone (Jul 21, 2008)

This is the story of my Pokesona, Pyren.

Ch. 1

My name is Pyren. I am just a normal Charmander, who just happens to be 20 ft. tall. But I wasn't always...


April 15

A normal Charmander would normally grow to a height of 2 ft. I wasn't a normal Charmander. I was the runt of my family; I was only a full 12 inches tall. However, in the span of a year that would change.

It all started on my birthday. I was just coming home from another day of teasing. My family had just finished making a delicious cake. The moment I set foot in my home(granted, it was a cave filled with things you'd normally find in a house), they surprised me with the birthday song and the cake. I was told to make a wish.

I was tired of being so small. I felt like I couldn't do anything. I was always being bullied by others. I knew immediately what I wanted. "I wish I was a big Charmander!" I blew out the candles (as best as a Charmander could), and me and my family ate the cake.

May 18

In the days following my birthday, my family and I discovered that I was growing. We were all surprised, because before, I never grew an inch. I was glad that I was actually growing. It seemed that I was growing 1-2 inches a week.

One month after my birthday, Ma marked my new height. I had grown 9 inches, bringing my height to 1'9". However, my parents were worried. They thought I was growing a little too fast. However, I thought of it as a birthday gift. I had no idea that it would be a gift that kept on giving.

(What do you think?)
Yes, it sucks.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

This is just begging to be fleshed out, and I'm not even much of a fan of Pokefics. But really, that was short as hell. Even if this were considered flash fiction, it would need more detail surrounding the conflict (of which there is, good job). That being said, it doesn't suck! It just reads more like a skeleton, an idea, rather than a story.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, though I dunno if I'll go on with this or scrap it altogether.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

But you had the little pic request thingy going on....Ah well.


----------

